# flash usb and long filenames, how?



## Korab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,

I can mount my flash usb via:


```
mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/brzydal
```

but mounted flash has only 8.3 long filenames. On linux vfat resolve problem, but how I can resolve it on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2009)

[cmd=]mount -t msdosfs -o longnames /dev/da0s1 /mnt/brzyda1[/cmd]

See mount_msdosfs(8).


----------



## Korab (Dec 22, 2009)

That is it ... 

Thank you @SirDice


----------



## Korab (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry, but I can't edit this post to mark [solved]. My posting rules forbiding that.


----------

